# Newbie in the house.



## ED209 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi everyone.
I have just become the proud new owner of an Audi TT 2.0 TFSI (2010) just 45k on the clock with history.
Previously i owned a Toyota Celica for 12 years, but unfortunately after 170,000 miles on the clock, she could no longer meet the required emissions. Lots of work required sadly.
I had always liked the sleek lines of the TT so it became the obvious choice to replace my much loved Celica and may i add a good one, the first thing i noticed was the acceleration, and the rear spoiler popping up at 70 mph was a bit of a James Bond moment.
I am looking forward to a bit of TT gossip and banter with you all.
Have a great new year.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ED, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Please be sure to register so we know which TT you have when replying to your posts.








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Big Farma (9 mo ago)

Welcome 😊. I’m new too .


----------

